# UK spouse visa applying from Bangladesh. Need help



## sef (Jul 16, 2014)

Hi,
I am new to this forum. 
I got married to a Bangladeshi British citizen. We got married last year September 16th. He got promotion on his job in February'14. So we are thinking of submitting payslips from February 14'-July'14 as after promotion the financial requirement is met. We are thinking of applying online in the last week of July and schedule the submission date on the 1st week of August.

1.Do we need to wait till July is finished to apply online?

2. We are also submitting P60 from both his full-time and part time job along with 6 months payslips. is that okay?

3. For proof of our relation , we will be providing skype call logs, viber messages along with our marriage certificate, pictures, moneygram receipts.

4. He rented a place. He also booked a house but the transaction will be done in the last week of August . is it okay if bank loan paper, house booking paper is provided along with Tenancy agreement paper.

I am really worried about it. Please tell me are we doing any mistakes??
Please help...


----------



## SHUVO GIRL (May 2, 2014)

What category are you applying under? A or B? Cat A is only for one job so only *one* P60 will be needed from your husbands current and ongoing employment. If you intend to meet the financial requirement with *more than one* job then you must apply under Cat B and submit 12 months of payslips and bank statements showing your husband has earned £18,600+ 12 months before the time of application.

Basically if your husbands monthly wage is £1,550 (gross) or more and he has good evidence like payslips and a detailed letter of employment backing up his earnings and position then apply under Cat A. If not then Cat B is for you.

UKBA go over applications from south Asia with a fine tooth comb so don't bother doing any fraud. They contact HMRC and they will check every detail about your husband's earnings.

I don't get what you mean about "booked a house"? Please explain.
Your husband will need to prove he can house you in a good stable premises. He'll need to provide a property inspection report or a letter from his landlord if he is renting confirming that you can live at the property.

You apply on line then print out the application form and write it out by hand too. You must make a copy for your application and submit it with the original on your desired application date.

Chittagong don't do *settlement* visas so you'll have to go to either Dhaka or Sylhet to apply.


----------



## sef (Jul 16, 2014)

I think category A will do as it meets the financial requirement. it was part-time before from February its full-time. 

I don't think there is any fraud involved. if it was so then I wouldn't have to wait these long to apply.

we have the tenants agreement letter.
thanks for reply


----------



## OrganisedChaos (Mar 26, 2013)

You can apply now and book the appointment for when you have all the documents ready to submit. 

You can use 2 jobs for category a as long as the sponsor has been in both jobs for at least six months. But if your husband meets the requirement with one job then it's much easier.


----------



## sef (Jul 16, 2014)

thanks OrganisedChaos. that helped a lot


----------



## sef (Jul 16, 2014)

do i need to submit appendix 2 with the sponsorship form ? 

plz answer.
is it possible to pay online from Bangladesh??


----------



## SHUVO GIRL (May 2, 2014)

Yes you will need to submit the APPENDIX 2 (VAF 4A). You need to print it out and fill in it with a black pen and also submit a copy of it too in your "copy file"

You can pay on line or with Bangladesh Takka (BDT) when you go to apply at the VFS office.


----------



## sef (Jul 16, 2014)

so when applying online my husband can pay online. right?

what about cover letter? is it needed from both sponsor and applicant?

Can you please provide me with a list of supporting documents?


----------



## SHUVO GIRL (May 2, 2014)

Yes he can pay on line using a credit/debit card.

What you need in your supporting documents can be found here.
https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...ment_data/file/270197/sup-docs-settlement.pdf


----------



## sef (Jul 16, 2014)

When doing online form there is a question how long you want to stay in UK?
i wrote 5 years. is it okay?
in appendix 2 , do you intend to work in UK? if yes what details should be given.


----------



## OrganisedChaos (Mar 26, 2013)

For my husband's application I put permanently because it is a settlement visa but you can put 5 years or the duration of the first visa (30 mths).

For intention to work we just wrote a couple of sentences about the type of work my husband would like to do when he's settled in.


----------

